# Get residency as the spouse of an EU citizen



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

Hi, i am interested if anyone out there has achieved residency post Brexit as the spouse of an EU citizen. My wife has an Irish passport and we are intending to move to Spain permanently. My understanding is that she has to submit documents to the effect of her EU status, Evidence of Permanent New Address, Health Insurance, Financial Status and a Certificate of Registration, to a local police Station to apply for residence Card.

However, i have, as no surprise, had conflicting information regarding my route. My initial believe was that we travel to Spain, my Wife completes her application procedure, then i start my application process which is a bit more involved. I hasten to add that it is our intention to have a Law firm act on our behalf to ensure we get it right first time.

Here is where it starts to get slightly conflicting, my initial research led me to believe that i can commence with my application while i am in Spain once my wife has completed her application, however, the latest contact / message i have received from a Law firm i approached to complete the work for us indicated that i would have to initiate my process prior to going to Spain.

So, has anyone out there been down this road and if so please let me know how you got on. I do remember reading on a different post i put up a short while ago that there was a guy who was engaged to a Spanish Girl and he was going down a similar road so if that was you please let us know your current status.


----------



## Lunes2020 (Sep 3, 2020)

Your wife apply in Spain first. It take a while to open a bank account, find a place to live and register the address. Then she need to buy private insurance if she come here without pension. The private insurance will include you. She can get her certificate of resident as long as she got he documents ready. ( During this time, you can come with her as a tourist. ) Your wife can get this in the same day. I would suggest to use some lawyer to organize this because they can get appointment fast and save your time. They know how to get appointment from different policia nacional and they will go with your wife. 
It is difficult for people to do this without knowing enough spanish.( I can read spanish document but i cannot talk to the immigration officer. They do not speak English at all. ) 

For you own resident card, you can do everything yourself. It is actually more straightforward.

Once she has the certificate of resident, she can wirte a letter to you and say she want to her husband to live with her in Spain. Then you can go to apply the visa with her certificate of resident, letter and the marriage certificate. You may need to legal and apostille the marriage certificate and translate it. The document will be valid for 90 days. Once you come to Spain with the visa, you can apply the resident card in the immigration office. 

You can visit the below website and make sure you get all the documents ready. You can make an appointment online. 
Proceso automático para la solicitud de cita previa (administracionespublicas.gob.es) 

Once you submit all the info, you will receive a FAVORABLE in 35 days. Then you can make another appointment for finger print. You can pick up you resident card in 30 days. The total process will take around 3 or 4 months.


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

Hi Lunes2020 and thank you for your reply.
is this something you have been through?


----------



## Lunes2020 (Sep 3, 2020)

Brooksey Boy said:


> Hi Lunes2020 and thank you for your reply.
> is this something you have been through?


Yes. I did 7 years ago.


----------

